# Lifelike train coupler conversion



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey fellows, I just purchased two c424's made by Lifelike, from the last train show in town, but they have rapido couplers installed. I am looking to install knuckle couplers but cant for the life of me find any that fit. Anyone have a clue?

Heres a link for info for the train
http://www.blwnscale.com/life-like c424.htm

I found one page where I guy was using M/T 1015 coupler
http://railroad.net/forums/viewtopic.php?f=32&t=53290&start=0


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, I need to find knuckle couplers for my Lifelike engines too..

JCS


----------



## FireAce (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey Big4fan, I purchased the 1015/16 package and it worked AWESOME. Both of my c424's are now converted. These are body mount couplers, NOT truck mount. Make sure you are replacing BODY mount couplers. Guess I dont know what engine you are converting.

Now the /16 means longer coupler length. The package will have 4 short couplers (1015's) and 2 of the 1016 (which you can store away)


----------



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks FireAce, I am going to a train show this weekend, and have stored your information on my phone...
I think the 1016's might work on my Lifelike F9 ABA passenger train as the ones on there now are a tad short, so I might have hit the jackpot with your tip!

Will let you know what I come up with. 
Thanks!

and Happy Thanksgiving!

JC aka Big4fan


----------



## kmcsjr (Dec 10, 2010)

This site will give you most conversions and yup, for the C424 it's a 1015

http://www.micro-trains.com/ConversionsN.php


----------

